# Priceless Logic . . . .



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Recently, while I was working in the flower beds in my front garden, my 
neighbours stopped to chat as they returned home from walking their dog.

During our friendly conversation I asked their little girl what she wanted to
be when she grew up. She said she wanted to be Prime Minister someday.

Both of her parents, Labour Party members, were standing there, so I 
asked her, "If you were Prime Minister what would be the first thing 
you would do?"

She replied... "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people."

Her parents beamed with pride!

"Wow.....what a worthy goal!" I said. "But you don't have to wait until 
you're Prime Minister to do that!" I told her.

"What do you mean?" she asked.

So I told her, "You can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull 
out the weeds, and trim my hedge, and I'll pay you £50. Then you can go 
over to the shop, where the homeless guy hangs out, and you can give 
him the £50 to use toward food and a new house."

She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in 
the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the 
work, and you can just pay him the £50?"

I said, "Welcome to the Conservative Party."

Her parents aren't speaking to me anymore.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

The best analogy I've ever seen dismantling Labour's / Socialism / Communism logic. Brilliant!

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol love it


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

jalms said:


> The best analogy I've ever seen dismantling Labour's / Socialism / Communism logic. Brilliant!
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


Ditto what he said!


----------

